# Can I get reception?



## Hillside Brian (Dec 28, 2004)

I have been thinking about biting the bullet and getting satellite radio but I have a few concerns. I live on a steep hillside up in New Hampshire and according to the Sirius homepage I should orient a home antenna towards the West-North West. The problem I have is that the hill behind my house is in that direction. It is steep enough that I run my Maple Sap lines down the hill to the house. Also that hillside is fairly wooded with white pine and hardwoods. What will this do to the reception at home? Also the house has a metal roof on it so I'm sure I'll need an outside antenna. Having said all this will it work at home? Any suggestions on which radio and docking stations for home and car would be appreciated.Thanks,Brian
P.S. My wife would like to run this through the receiver.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The antenna would have to be on the roof, as is mine on my wooded lot here in Florida. Sirius is higher in the sky from your location, so it would be your best choice. As for whether it would work, that can't be determined without actually trying it.


----------



## Hillside Brian (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Richard.Thanks for getting back to me. I thought I might have to put an outside antenna up on the roofline. I'm not familiar with this style of antenna.Do you actually have to move the end of it around much to pull in the best signal? I'm not too crazy about getting on the roof right now as we have had snow and ice up there for about a week or so. If I do go that route will I lose much of the signal through the 50 foot cable extension? Any thoughts about which reciever to buy? I've looked at the Sirius website and there is a lot out there. Iwould like to get one that would be user friendly at home and in the car. Ant comments from anyone would be greatly appreciated.Time to through some more wood in the stove; we got up to a balmy 16 degrees up here to day.
Thanks, Brian


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Go to http://www.siriusbackstage.com/ they have a lot of info on the different receivers.

Sirius has 3 satellites which go in a figure 8 motion so you should be able to get at least one at any time.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Placement of the antenna is not too critical, so long as it has a clear shot to the sky. I just tossed mine on the roof, it landed upright and is working fine. The system that I have is by Audiovox and consists of the receiver, car docking station, home docking station and the two required antennae. I am a dealer for them, so, naturally, I use what I have access to. Being originally from Minnesota, I am well aware of the "snow on the roof" problem.  At least if you "toss" the antenna on to the roof it will have a "soft landing".


----------

